# What does your senior do...



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

For Pilgrim, it was envelopes with windows in them. The noise when he ripped them up gave him the greatest pleasure. I think Girly had the puppy moments knocked out of her well before we adopted her. It took her nearly a year before she'd play with a toy.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

At Christmas my son and his girlfriend brought their new puppy to my house. Spock is a 9 month old cattle dog mix. Helo LOVED him and I got to see them play bitey face. I've had Helo for 4 1/2 years and he's never played bitey face with my other 2 dogs so this event made me so very happy! I wish I had better pictures of them.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

For my guys it is snow - the get out their jumping and bouncing around like kids on Christmas morning!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Chance - I have a "Chance" too - loves to play thief. He's very gentle when he steals things and loves it when I pretend to want it back. He "steals" the TV remote and if we don't notice, he walks back and forth wagging his tail until someone notices. I usually pretend to want it and he loves me to chase him around until I catch him and he gives it back. Then I give him hugs for being such a good boy for giving it up. A silly ritual we both love.

Goldens have such great senses of humor.

kwhit - I think it is so great how you appreciate your Chance and his fun-loving personality. The picture you posted is precious.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

goldy1 said:


> My Chance - I have a "Chance" too - loves to play thief. He's very gentle when he steals things and loves it when I pretend to want it back. He "steals" the TV remote and if we don't notice, he walks back and forth wagging his tail until someone notices. I usually pretend to want it and he loves me to chase him around until I catch him and he gives it back. Then I give him hugs for being such a good boy for giving it up. A silly ritual we both love.
> 
> Goldens have such great senses of humor.
> 
> kwhit - I think it is so great how you appreciate your Chance and his fun-loving personality. The picture you posted is precious.


Thank you for posting this it gave me a big smile. Barnaby was a huge thief. His laundry obsession (particularly socks and underwear) carried on well into his senior years!.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady still gets this "trouble maker" expression on his face. When he gets it, we know that he is going to play bow, and pounce on the nearest toy, dog, or person.


----------

